# Harvest Mice Micromys minutus



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Finally got round to rehousing the harvest mice today, once they settle i will get some clearer pictures


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Awww, so cute! XD


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

:flrt: OMG! How cute are they?! Didn't realise you could keep them as pets!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes very cute, i have african pygmy dormice, they only come out at night. Do havest mice come out in the day and what do they eat? I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Lionheart: Yes harvest mice do come out during the day, they're always out and about. They eat a varied seed and grain mix as a staple and will take fresh foods much the same as fancy mice (e.g. fruit/veg, cooked meat such as chicken, boiled potato, bread, even biscuit crumbs and breakfast cereals). I have found them very easy to keep although I have kept rodents for quite a few years now. I think the key is the right environment and of course diet - as long as you don't overcrowd them and keep them in the correct groupings they should be fine. I have some available if you are still interested. You may also want to read this: www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.html


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for that Fancymice, great link as well


----------



## Suzoo (Oct 21, 2009)

tarantulabarn said:


> Finally got round to rehousing the harvest mice today, once they settle i will get some clearer pictures
> 
> 
> image
> ...


That looks really good - can I ask what you have in there? Are they stripped corn stalks? What are the leaves?


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Omg they are just gorgeous!
I had a look at the site aswell and the pictures on there are adorable! Love the one of the doe licking the glass! Bless!! :flrt:


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Her female babies do it as well - must be a family thing :lol2:


----------

